# Pet Friendly hotels near Mexico City airport



## Rob104 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a hotel for one night as close to the international airport as possible. Also, if I take a cab from the airport to a hotel, are these on a meter or are they going to try to do the big ripoff.
Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I don't know of a hotel to suggest. Finding one in the city that'll accept a pet may prove difficult. What is the "pet"? As for taxi's: you may have difficulty finding one to transport you with a pet. Again, the type of "pet" is an important consideration. A small dog or cat in a carrying case might be doable. You aren't likely to know ahead of time. As for fares: there is a system of "authorized" taxi's at the airport. 4 or 5 different companies (I prefer "Sitio 300" which also operates under the name "Yellow"). Your fare is determined by zone or distance of travel, illustrated on a map for you to see, and you pre-pay at the airport for the ride to your hotel. Otherwise, taxi's in the city operate with meters. Sometimes, the meters are rigged to overcharge, but my experience over many years in the city has been that the vast majority of taxi drivers I've encountered have been honest.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> . . . Otherwise, taxi's in the city operate with meters. Sometimes, the meters are rigged to overcharge, but my experience over many years in the city has been that the vast majority of taxi drivers I've encountered have been honest.


I've been living in Mexico City for over 7 years and have never had problems with the taxi drivers using rigged meters. I've found them to be quite professional and often pleasant conversationalists, sometimes in English as well as Spanish.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've been living in Mexico City for over 7 years and have never had problems with the taxi drivers using rigged meters. I've found them to be quite professional and often pleasant conversationalists, sometimes in English as well as Spanish.


My friends this year flew into the MC airport and took a yellow cab to our hotel 1 door from the Monumento de la Revolucion for $209 pesos. When leaving the hotel took a radio taxi flagged down in front for $65 pesos to terminal 1 at the airport.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> My friends this year flew into the MC airport and took a yellow cab to our hotel 1 door from the Monumento de la Revolucion for $209 pesos. When leaving the hotel took a radio taxi flagged down in front for $65 pesos to terminal 1 at the airport.


What is the point of your post, Alan?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> What is the point of your post, Alan?


Point is if you were not tired and had wheels on you suitcases you could walk inside the terminal to the "Comunicación Social Aeropuerto Internacional de la Ciudad de México" and go outside to the metro station there and catch a taxi and save the price of a meal for 2.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Point is if you were not tired and had wheels on you suitcases you could walk inside the terminal to the "Comunicación Social Aeropuerto Internacional de la Ciudad de México" and go outside to the metro station there and catch a taxi and save the price of a meal for 2.


Someone unfamiliar with the city who would do that is a fool, and doens't much care for their safety IMO.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

If money is no object, there are two hotels right at the airport. Otherwise, the closest economically priced hotel is the Hotel Aeropuerto, Blvd Puerto Aéreo 380. No personal knowledge, but I’ve seen this hotel recommended time and again on another forum.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

maesonna said:


> If money is no object, there are two hotels right at the airport. Otherwise, the closest economically priced hotel is the Hotel Aeropuerto, Blvd Puerto Aéreo 380. No personal knowledge, but I’ve seen this hotel recommended time and again on another forum.


But do they accept pets?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Oops, I forgot that part of the query. For the airport hotels, they are high-end enough that they might accommodate special needs. Or, they might not - they might ensure an animal-free environment for other guests 

The area around the airport being as it is, there are likely some ‘Garage Hotels’ nearby – those are the most probable ones to accept pets (on a ‘don’t ask, don’t tell’ basis). I’m pretty sure I’ve seen some on the way to or from the airport, but I wasn’t looking for them so I didn’t pay attention. There’s a website called Guía Hoteles de Paso that could be used to look for them – it is specific to Mexico City, and another one called Hoteles de Amor.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> Someone unfamiliar with the city who would do that is a fool, and doens't much care for their safety IMO.


I have no idea what you mean by this? Could you fill in the details?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Rob104 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a hotel for one night as close to the international airport as possible. Also, if I take a cab from the airport to a hotel, are these on a meter or are they going to try to do the big ripoff.
> Thanks


Booking.com: Search results: Aeropuerto CD Mexico, Mexico City, Mexico DF, Mexico. Book your hotel now!

We use this service to book rooms and save money. I went to this page and put "airport" in front of Mexico City in the search box. I went to about 15 hotels close to the airport and on the bottom of their reservation page that pops up they all stated "Pets are not allowed."


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

When we were close to bringing our dog to Mexico, I was making plans to stay at this Airbnb place: https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/2084093?s=RfoF It's right near the airport, not too expensive, and is pet-friendly. I have used Airbnb all over the world and love it.


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

Also, my husband took a taxi from the Mexico City airport to a hotel very nearby and paid 180 pesos, which was way too much. They had flagged one off the sidewalk. The next time they first stopped at a stand inside the airport, got a taxi ticket, and it was much cheaper. At the airport we tend to always use the stand inside first.


----------

